# NOC - 2171 or 2174



## Jamee (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Apologies for this lengthy text. Please suggest.

I need your inputs and information to sort on which NOC category, I would be falling under. Requesting you to please take some time to understand my request and provided your feedback.

Firstly, I am a IT professional and hence I would need to decide on category - 2171 or 2174.
I am eliminating 2173 - as I am no architect or designer in programming. Also, I am eliminating 2172 - as I am no Data Base Administrator.

Looking at my roles and designation in past 8 years,

I firstly started as 
a. Software Engineer - doing programming on Java, including requirement gathering, designing and implementing for bespoke applications.
then promoted to..

b. Technical Lead - Leading programmers team to implement Java programs for same above.
Later my designation changed to "Consultant" 

c. Consultant - Here I started working on one of market product(Energy Risk Management product), doing majorly Testing involving gathering requirements on data setup, doing configurations, writing scripts, setting up process and designing execution flow logically and based on business.
Working on same market product, got promoted to.. 

d. Senior Consultant - doing same roles as above in addition to getting involved in leading Consultants team, reporting and managing task and as well involved in RFP's throwing information on Market product.

This was my state in previous company and left with "Senior Consultant" designation.

Joined another company with designation "Senior Associate QA"

Here I am involved in doing testing Functional, Regression and Integration testing for same Market product surrounded by few other market products and bespoke applications. I am leading teams and generating status reports.

At granularity, I do data configurations on product, write SQL to carry out current state analysis of product (good at SQL), writing analysis document, data flow diagrams on state, doing deep dive analysis to identify bottlenecks, design QA catalog having scenario and scripts, setting up QA framework, managing environments to deploy and test, setting up users and authorization, so on..
Apart from above, for test purpose, I still write code and scripting language to create automated tools...I do create analysis and design documents to implement automated test in product.

Given my current role and designation which I am doing since 2 years, which my offer letter states as "Senior Associate QA" I am not able to decide on whether I fall in 2171 or 2174.

I am yet to write my Reference letters which would include as I stated above, but I do not want to pick wrong category and while VO reviews my reference letter, I am afraid whether I had picked correct category on what I do.

Please help me with this.

Many Thanks...


----------



## ABILASH_M (Aug 14, 2014)

As per my opinion, you will fall under: 2173 - Software engineers and designers 

•	Illustrative example(s) 
o	computer software engineer
o	software testing engineer


----------

